
Cutting the Cord, American Snipping Cable - Half a Million Cut  in Q3 Alone - expathos
http://www.appmarket.tv/opinion/810-cutting-the-cord-american-snipping-cable-new-teevee-reports-half-a-million-snipped-in-q3-alone.html
======
expathos
Not only are our friends at NewTeeVee reporting the ax wound with US cable
bleeding, 500K+ Subscribers Lost In Q3 - but Steve Rubel, VP of the world's
largest PR firm Edelman - also quoted some interesting analyses recently
showing that Big Cable is in Big Trouble. With some 13% of Americans intending
to pull out the scissors to cut the cord in the next 12 months, according to a
report from Strategy Analytics - a market research firm. ABC is also reporting
similar dire symptoms. And the tanking US economy is not helping according to
the NYTs. Cable is not cheap.

